# Dx code for toxic synovitis



## JCampbell (Mar 25, 2011)

Can someone help me with a diagnosis code for toxic synovitis of hip?(pt is 2 years old)

Thanks!!


----------



## preserene (Mar 25, 2011)

Toxic Synovitis in children can also  be named as transient synovitis or transient arthritis.
I suggest *716.4* transient arthropathy can fit in to report for this condition.

Toxic synovitis of the hip is the most common form of arthritis in children. It appears suddenly, disappears suddenly, and causes no lasting problems. Thus, it is often called transient synovitis.
Hope this works.

Thank you


----------

